# Genesee 12 Horse Ale



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Interesting bit of history here, maybe worth a contest depending on responses. Anyone ever drink this brew?


----------



## Hoplophile (Feb 2, 2007)

Mister Moo said:


> Interesting bit of history here, maybe worth a contest depending on responses. Anyone ever drink this brew?


Ah, memories. many moons ago when I was in college. In fact, I drank quite a lot of it.:al


----------



## Coach (Jun 2, 2006)

same here. along with Genny Cream. A small brewery in Genesee NY that had it's beers go as far west as In and South to WVa. Came in a green and gold label.


----------



## mikey202 (Dec 29, 2005)

Mister Moo said:


> Interesting bit of history here, maybe worth a contest depending on responses. Anyone ever drink this brew?


Hell ya!!!! Genesee was a main stay in my teenage years... ahhhh the days of buying a case or 2 of 16 oz.... going to the "drop -off" point to recieve the shipment.. I know how "bootleggers"felt:r


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Same here - college and lotsa Jenny Cream Ale and 12 Horse when you could find it.

I'd say if there are a dozen more favorable 12 Horse replies we might have us a contest. Unless or until - good memories.


----------



## mtg972 (Aug 28, 2006)

I'm from upstate NY originally. Haven't had a 12 Horse in ages but enjoyed many a Genny Original back in the day and still pick some up whenever I'm home. Luckliy i can get Cream Ale out here in Colorado and grab a 6 pk every now and again. Brings back a lot of good memeories.  cheers


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Mister Moo said:


> Same here - college and lotsa Jenny Cream Ale and 12 Horse when you could find it.
> 
> I'd say if there are a dozen more favorable 12 Horse replies we might have us a contest. Unless or until - good memories.


:tpd: Seems like a theme here. Growing up in CT. High school and college years.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

There is not a groundswell of love expressed for the old, reliable 12 Horse Ale. Still, there is love.

Shall we make it a contest or leave it at that, fellers?


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2007)

Never had the 12 horse ale but i've killed a few cases of Cream Ale in my time.

Enlighten us and compare please..


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Root said:


> Never had the 12 horse ale but i've killed a few cases of Cream Ale in my time.
> 
> Enlighten us and compare please..


A decent, inexpensive ale - less snap than Ballentines and more than Jenny Cream Ale. Hope this helps, sick boy. Feel better.


----------



## mtg972 (Aug 28, 2006)

Mister Moo said:


> A decent, inexpensive ale - less snap than Ballentines and more than Jenny Cream Ale. Hope this helps, sick boy. Feel better.


mmmmm...Ballantine is one of the best "cheap" beers ever. Their IPA was good too. Nice and spicy. The closest thing I can find to Ballantine is Weinhard's Blue Boar. cheers


----------



## Coach (Jun 2, 2006)

i say "CONTEST" i win,send me the picture.............:al :al :al


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

I want to do a contest - I really do. And you guys should have first crack at it.

Lemme come back with this again in a new thread, as a contest, after I get moved. In the meantime, the contest will involve something about my relationship with the picture (or the contents of the picture). No guesses now please. Just a heads up for you 12-Horse good guys. 

Hmmmm. Now what for a prize....

Cigar?


----------



## Hoplophile (Feb 2, 2007)

Mister Moo said:


> I want to do a contest - I really do. And you guys should have first crack at it.
> 
> Lemme come back with this again in a new thread, as a contest, after I get moved. In the meantime, the contest will involve something about my relationship with the picture (or the contents of the picture). No guesses now please. Just a heads up for you 12-Horse good guys.
> 
> ...


Exciting... Keep us posted! :ss


----------



## mikey202 (Dec 29, 2005)

I say contest:al


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

mikey202 said:


> I say contest:al


Yes. Yes. Right after I move. :ss


----------

